# Fizzer Cell Setup.



## Anonymous (Mar 5, 2010)

I am new to this forum.

Can someone please give instructions on setting up a fizzer cell. What I need the concentration of the acid in the cell, the voltage and amprage needed and if there are any gases produced in the process that need to be vented out in the process. Thanks.


----------



## 2002valkyrie (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. By fizzer cell you mean a sulphuric de-plating cell you can watch a video at LazerSteves web site: http://www.goldrecovery.us/goldrecovery/videos/ShowVideo.aspx?id=cell


----------



## Palladium (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=en&q=fizzer+cell++site%3Agoldrefiningforum.com%2Fphpbb3&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=


----------

